# My Personal Best Light Line Fish



## Bonito

First of all, I'm glad to see this Line Class forum. I've always been a Sport Fisherman.

A few years ago, I went to Big Pine Key to do some Sail Fishing in the Fall. We didn't have any luck off-shore. A couple of schoolie Black Fins. On the way in we stopped at a rock cropping to try and get a couple of snapper for diner. We were catching a few Yellow Tails and I was using 10 Lb. test Ande on a 7 Ft. Heavy/Medium spinning outfit with a Shimano reel. I hooked a Strawberry Grouper and was bringing him up when I got cut in half by a cuda. I started reeling the head up and just before it hit the surface, a monster Cuda grabbed the head and the fight was on. He porpoised 2 times leaping about 8 feet into the air and a distance of about 20 feet. He stripped me twice and we had to give chase. I landed the Baracuda after 48 minutes of fighting. My partner lip gaffed him and drug him into the boat. He was huge. According to the Tube weight scale, he weighed 52 Lbs. We released him unharmed. We didn't have a camera. Dang !

10 LB. test line - 52 Lb. Baracuda - My personal best light tackle fight.


----------



## Finfisher

Great catch!
I too am glad to see this forum.
I just love playing fish on light tackle.

Was offshore and brought a light spinning set up for the heck of it.
46" king, 10 lb test.
Man what a fight.
I cannot find the pics, will have to call my bud.
Will post them if he has some

Tight lines and screaming light tackle drags!


----------



## Bonito

Alright Finfisher,

I always take a light set-up with me. 46 inch King. What a great catch on 10 Lb. test.


----------



## capt.sandbar

I caught 3 big uglies in 3 hours on 12lb test. The biggest measured 48 inches.


----------



## Texas_Made

My best is this catfish.It was 45 pounds and i got it on 12 pound test.


----------



## eddien22

*Caught today*

Caught this 26lb red on 10lb test. Fought for 25 min. Definitely not as good as ones above but my personal best.


----------



## Bonito

eddien22 said:


> Caught this 26lb red on 10lb test. Fought for 25 min. Definitely not as good as ones above but my personal best.


Dang eddien22,

That's a huge red on 10 lb. Great job and good Pictures. Thanks for sharing. I just filled my reel up with some 8 lb. Going to try it this weekend.


----------



## Exodous

About a 210 lb baby blue on 30 lb test with a shimano spinning reel only a 1 hour 45 minute fight after chasin it down for miles


----------



## laguna24

55 lb Ling on 14lb test 2 yrs ago out of freeport...........took a long long time! I was casting a little bucktail at some chicken dolphin when this guy grabbed it. I never go offshore without a light tackle set up, no matter how much **** i hear about my "bass rod" from my fishing partners:rotfl:


----------



## Justin Timberleg

Got this 42 lb. ling on 14 test on 55oo Garcia!!! about an hour fight


----------



## Bonito

Dang Justin, Way to go. Huge fish on light line.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

I caught both of these bass on our private pond on some property we own out in Cleveland.

First went between 12.9 and 13lbs and second one went 12.2 on the boga.

Both were caught on a Shimano Sedona spooled with Ande Premium 2lb test. Fought both fish for about 20 mins each...love the bass fishin. Cant wait to get back out there Turkey Day to get some fishing and hunting in.


----------



## moganman

Blue Water Breaux said:


> I caught both of these bass on our private pond on some property we own out in Cleveland.
> 
> First went between 12.9 and 13lbs and second one went 12.2 on the boga.
> 
> Both were caught on a Shimano Sedona spooled with Ande Premium 2lb test. Fought both fish for about 20 mins each...love the bass fishin. Cant wait to get back out there Turkey Day to get some fishing and hunting in.


Man that boga, must've been zero'd at 7 lbs. Nice fish but 13 lbs? More like 5 or 6.


----------



## bsartor

55inch king didnt have a big enough scale to weight it . Caught on 12lb big game with a citica. Got to bring a trout rod offshore it'll give your drag playn skills one heck of a test.


----------



## captfrankie

*Battles*

I've had three such battles.9ft lemon shark harrington 542,112H-3/0 with 30lb.(Beach)5ft Bull on 8ft Fenwick,Ambassadeur 6500 with 15.(Beach).5ft 60lb ling on 8ft Fenwick,Ambassadeur 7000 with 20lb.(Boat)All took me over 45 minutes.


----------



## the rock

38lb carp on ambassadeur 5500 with 12


----------



## jboogerfinger

moganman said:


> Man that boga, must've been zero'd at 7 lbs. Nice fish but 13 lbs? More like 5 or 6.


X2. I call BS. 2lb test??? pfft. Please. Very funny.


----------



## Redfishon

10lbs test


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

Blue Water Breaux said:


> I caught both of these bass on our private pond on some property we own out in Cleveland.
> 
> First went between 12.9 and 13lbs and second one went 12.2 on the boga.
> 
> Both were caught on a Shimano Sedona spooled with Ande Premium 2lb test. Fought both fish for about 20 mins each...love the bass fishin. Cant wait to get back out there Turkey Day to get some fishing and hunting in.


yeah...i dunno about that.....


----------



## shallowist

The two pound test part works just fine. I caught a 22 pound tarpon, and a 9 pound red on four pound on the same day. This was 19 years ago in Flamingo, fishing with a good friend who is now a guide and top notch tournament angler. Both fish were fought, not run down. It takes some serious patience, and an exceptional drag system, but it is very do-able. I think that I stumbled onto 5 different Jack Crevale this year over 20 pounds, all caught with 12 (breaks at 17 Trilene Big Game). All 5 were caught while wadefishing. 

Some great catches mentioned above. Good to see people talking about line classes, haven't heard that to freequently here in texas.


----------



## jdot7749

My son caught a 22 lb flathead in Spring Creek at I45 on a Pflueger President combo loaded with ten lb Berkley Big Game. Pretty lucky to keep him out of the roots and tops. Sure was fun to watch.


----------



## Norman Bateman

*My personal best light line fish*

Hi guys:

My personal best came about while I was Tarpon fishing at the mouth of the Rio Grande River in Texas. I caught a 98 lb. Black tip Shark on 5 lb test Stren Mono. It was about a two hour fight. It was nearly a 20-1 catch ratio. A small shark true, but considering the pound test of the line, it was truly, my best catch ever.

tight lines,

Norman Bateman
Cape Coral, Fl.
www.batemanphotography.net


----------



## onyourlimit

My best was a 80lb and 70lb Gar on back to back cast with 12lb line. It was the weirdest thing catching one to begin with, but two in a row. WTH. Only took about 15 minutes each to bring them in. Both were released at the side of the boat. 

How about the opposite. I caught a 1lb hardhead on Penn 6/0 with 80lb line.... twice


----------



## Razzorduck

13lb Black Bass on 6lb test using a 1/16 ounce road runner..yeah fishing for crappie
30lb carp on same rig
100lb Bull shark on 17lb test out of my kayak
30lb King on 12lb also in the kayak


----------



## REELING 65

*Awesome-Line Class*

Yes this is sweet!! I have always liked fishing with light tackle for big game. Keep's the thrill on! Good Deal.:cheers:


----------



## REELING 65

*Skill*

*I will be posting my big catches on light tackle** this season for sure.**:cheers: I have had so many catches on light tackle,though never had the chance to share them this season will be Different.* *Ohhh Yeah!!!*


----------



## fish and grin

enjoyed every ones posts, enjoyed. thanks


----------



## Brady Bunch

I know most of you have seen these maps in Academy or other sporting good stores but I would like to know the story on this fish ...


----------



## waterspout

moganman said:


> Man that boga, must've been zero'd at 7 lbs. Nice fish but 13 lbs? More like 5 or 6.


no doubt those scale need to be check BWB that aint the right weights bro....

this one was right at 12 and my arms aren't stretched to the max!
bad pic, it was dark and its a buds cell not mine.

Oh ya, 12ish on 6# crappie gear.


----------



## linetramp

What braqnd of line was this caought on? Did you use a braided line?


----------



## wierzt

This is a cool thread!

My best was a 42 inch bull red on my calcutta 50 spooled with 8 lb mono. We were fishing the surf for trout by High Island.


----------



## madbeagle

*personal best*

1986 caught a 9ft 6.25 inch sailfish that weighed in at a tad over 122lbs on 12 lb test Ande with a 5 foot 50lbs leader....Hooked another smaller fish 15 minutes later with the same rig and was spooled in about 20 secs.. First one jumped over 20 times..the second only once. Got me into the IGFA 1:10 club..
cwebbMD


----------



## Never easy

Brady Bunch said:


> I know most of you have seen these maps in Academy or other sporting good stores but I would like to know the story on this fish ...


I will ask my dad, he had a hand in building this map. Still listed on the map under acknoledgements. It use to read--Glenn Morgan Top Gun enterprises-- now it just reads --Glenn Morgan-- I think his personal best was a 63lb wahoo on a abu garcia 7000 with 20lb test line. That was about twenty years ago or so tied up to a rig about 35-40 miles out of freeport.


----------



## FISHFREAKAK

43 pound king salmon on a 6 weight fly rod. I was only able to land it because it was stuck in a pool with a small inlet and outlet. Tons of fun though!!!!


----------



## Never easy

Brady Bunch said:


> I know most of you have seen these maps in Academy or other sporting good stores but I would like to know the story on this fish ...


Mike williams with the tarpon express caught that fish. Not sure of the date,how much it weighed or where it was caught. I think he still guides in galveston area.


----------



## WhyKnot

Last year 70 miles out of Sabine Pass we were hooked to a rig when a school of Spanish Macks came close by. I ended up with this guy on the end of my line. With 14lb Fireline Crystal it took right at an hour to get it close enough to gaff. Broke my new allstar rod in the process. With one eye left on the rod we boated it. 63.3lbs!


----------



## Sharkhunter

my best was a 250 to 300 lb bull shark on 17lb test. It took 2 hr 45 min and running the boat about 3 to 4 miles


----------



## Matthew DeMaet

*WoW!*



> Oh ya, 12ish on 6# crappie gear.


Crappie guys always have crazy stories about bass and catfish!

I caught a 40 inch bull red on 10 pound line and a zebco fishing at cold pass when I was a kid. Had one of those old rep poppin special rods too. Ahh. Memories. Caught some nice bass in texas rivers on 8lb line but none over about 7-8 lbs.


----------



## Meadowlark

Line class 4 pound, 3 wt fly rod, #10 Prince nymph: 

20 pound grass carp ....not recommended mode of catching these brutes.


----------



## -D

Listo and I have a cousin that is not quite right. He is our age though a lives for us getting him out of his moms house so he can drink a beer and catch a fish. He has a little Zebco - I think a 303 - I baited it up for him, droped it in the water and reached for a beer thinking a trigger fish would pick it up and a 20+ pound king zipped by the boat and grabed it. Not sure of the capacity of the line but somehow I landed it. Rod looked like a pretzel. Hell of a fight - lots of fun.


----------



## Power Pole

10.3lb bass caught on rayburn using 8lb. mono flippin buck brush. my pics were destroyed in a fire. its one of the proudest moments in my life


----------



## Boboe

FISHFREAKAK said:


> 43 pound king salmon on a 6 weight fly rod. I was only able to land it because it was stuck in a pool with a small inlet and outlet. Tons of fun though!!!!


Yeah, in open water he would have smoked you all the way downstream to the bay!


----------



## andrewBaFoo!!

For those who take trout rods offshore, what lure were yall throwing? hard baits?
And how was yalls leader setup? 
I definetly wanna try this next time i go offshore :]


----------



## 100% Texan

Every year in matagorda we run out to the short rigs and catch kingfish on light tackle that is waht all your old baits and corkies are for tie a heavy leader and feed the kings lol they can flat out jump.


----------



## oceanus

moganman said:


> Man that boga, must've been zero'd at 7 lbs. Nice fish but 13 lbs? More like 5 or 6.


X2. I call BS. 2lb test??? pfft. Please. Very funny.[/QUOTE]

no doubt those scale need to be check BWB that aint the right weights bro....

Gotta love 2cool always experts ready to call someone out, pics look like they are from a cell phone give him the benifit of the doubt and keep the sarcastic comments to yourselfs.


----------



## big-john

I believe you Moganman!


And I am currently re-evaluating the weight of all the bass I've ever caught,based on those pics.The biggest bass of my life just went from an estimated 11 pounder to an easy 20 pounder...I believe!!!,I believe!!!


----------



## WVNative

*Freshwater drum*

Freshwater drum on 4# test. Estimated 8 to 10 lbs. but honestly don't know for sure.

Didn't really care, it was fun.


----------



## Kenner21

Brady Bunch said:


> I know most of you have seen these maps in Academy or other sporting good stores but I would like to know the story on this fish ...


Pretttty sure there was a High School missing their football coach the day that picture was taken.


----------



## charles

nice fish


----------



## Watson54

Bonito said:


> First of all, I'm glad to see this Line Class forum. I've always been a Sport Fisherman.
> 
> A few years ago, I went to Big Pine Key to do some Sail Fishing in the Fall. We didn't have any luck off-shore. A couple of schoolie Black Fins. On the way in we stopped at a rock cropping to try and get a couple of snapper for diner. We were catching a few Yellow Tails and I was using 10 Lb. test Ande on a 7 Ft. Heavy/Medium spinning outfit with a Shimano reel. I hooked a Strawberry Grouper and was bringing him up when I got cut in half by a cuda. I started reeling the head up and just before it hit the surface, a monster Cuda grabbed the head and the fight was on. He porpoised 2 times leaping about 8 feet into the air and a distance of about 20 feet. He stripped me twice and we had to give chase. I landed the Baracuda after 48 minutes of fighting. My partner lip gaffed him and drug him into the boat. He was huge. According to the Tube weight scale, he weighed 52 Lbs. We released him unharmed. We didn't have a camera. Dang !
> 
> 10 LB. test line - 52 Lb. Baracuda - My personal best light tackle fight.


Boniti I hope there would be fun about your fishing experience.
I want to know more that how did you learn to do this all. Thanks in Advance. And Looking forward.


----------



## Watson54

Watson54 said:


> Boniti I hope there would be fun about your fishing experience.
> I want to know more that how did you learn to do this all. Thanks in Advance. And Looking forward.


Las Vegas Senior Apartments


----------



## CupidFish

Great thread and wonder why the title subject does not get more replies. Although some of the fish pictures and the line accommodated, possibly a bit of a stretch in some of those pic's 
JHO
CF


----------



## lite-liner

best freshwater was a 16# spotted gar on 4# ultra light while fishing the upper Ouachita for smallies. 30 minutes & 100y downriver I finally beached her. that was
back in '96, pre-digital era for me, only paper pics of that one.

Best saltwater was last summer @ the close rigs off Freeport when I managed to snag a 50-60# manta ray on my 7' "bass rod" rigged w/ 20# braid/flouro. felt like it took forever, but I did get it to the boat. couldn't do anything past that, it ended up being a 10-foot tug-o-war, so I popped him off.

this is an awesome thread!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Blue Water Breaux said:


> I caught both of these bass on our private pond on some property we own out in Cleveland.
> 
> First went between 12.9 and 13lbs and second one went 12.2 on the boga.
> 
> Both were caught on a Shimano Sedona spooled with Ande Premium 2lb test. Fought both fish for about 20 mins each...love the bass fishin. Cant wait to get back out there Turkey Day to get some fishing and hunting in.


I hate to do this, but I'm gonna have to call BS on this one. The bass in the pics may go 7#, but 13#?...NO WAY. There are loads of pics of 13# bass in the 'Share a Lunker' program, all of which dwarf the one displayed in the pic. Don't get me wrong, that bass is nice but doesn't appear to be double digit IMHO


----------



## LingKiller

*Big Uglys*

Me and my deck hand have a running competition on the boat. Who can catch the biggest ugly or red on 14lb mono. You tell me who is ahead...LOL...:an2:


----------



## Timalgrath

The jack in my avatar. 6'5 im6 all-star with curado. 12lbs test. Took over an hour with the boat being anchored. Est 30lbs. - 40lbs my profile has a bigger picture of it. Caught out of trinity/ east bay Across the channel. From johnnys I make the fish look small I weighed about 390lbs at the time


----------



## Ishmael

*vicarious best*

My best is probably only a 10 lb channel cat on utlralight rod and spinning reel with 6 lb test mono. Only had 20 or 30 feet of line out when it took a chicken liver. Took me about 15 mins. to get get those 20-30 feet back and get it up alongside the dock and grab it.

My pops, however, bought a fly rod to use for a blank to build an ultra light spinning set-up. It had a Mitchell 308 with 6 lb test, and he caught a 43 lb drum from a pier at High Island.


----------



## BigMikes809

My two favorite catches were on the same day off Puntas Arenas SE of La Paz BC.
I was trolling 5lb and 8lb. 
5lb 48lb dorado
8lb 54lb Dorado.
On the 5lb Ihad almost 1 1/5 miles of linje out before i started to win the tug-o-war.
Boat dead in the water engine off over a 2 1/2 hour fight.
I still dream of the one.
BigMike


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Red fish 40inch,23lb.(C&R)catch on jig from the bank(ROLLOVER PASS) with 4lb. line.

Photo ED SNYDER


----------



## mullethead00

*personal best*

500lb black marlin caught at Sea Wolf using a spider web. You guys are incredible fisherman to pull in all these giants. Agree the LMB is around 6 lbs, and a couple others are "truly amazing" but regardless this is a really cool thread.


----------



## flatsmaster14

Caught this monster on 50# braid it took a whole 7 seconds to net him lol

Great catches everyone keep them coming. I use 50# braid in the bay so I can't add anything


----------



## Blitz678

Last year I pulled in a 6' 8" alligator gar on 6# test. Little shakespear spinning combo I bought at academy with the pre-spooled line still in it. I was just messin around on the lavaca river with cut shad for catfish and my bobber disappeared. 45 min. later we hauled him up the bank! Fun trip!


----------



## Kjenningsm

*Big Jack*

A couple summers ago I caught a 42in Jack, I was fishing around boat cut on the north jetty in galveston. I was fishing my FTU xtra lite green rod w/12 lb test. took about an hour. will post pics soon. What do yall think a 42 inch jack would weigh approx?


----------



## Fish Specialist

A 42 inch jack should weigh anywhere from 23-28lbs depending on girth. Great catch! My 2 favorite light line catches are a 100lb blacktip on 20, and a 30lb 11 oz snook on 10.


----------



## Flounder Face

Personal best 30 inch King Salmon on 6lb flourocarbon, 39 inch King Salmon on 10lb mono, and 42 inch Bull Red on 15lb braid. Using a 9 1/2 foot St. Croix Legend steelhead rod and a 12 foot browning steelhead rod. It is all I have. If you guys see someone flounder fishing with a 12 foot rod, say hello. I am sure that I will be the only one doing so.


----------



## V-Bottom

15# Sufix Superior


----------



## CliffordMcCaa

Nice catch. It is always nice to catch a big one on light tackle. Your story got me thinking about some of mine. I was bringing our boat around from Cancun back to Progreso several years ago and caught a sailfish on 6 pound test that should have weighed 68 pounds based on his length and we released him. It took 17 minutes to catch him and I got it on video but no photos. In 1973, I had a blue marlin of about 400 pounds on 30 pound test for 5 hours and 45 minutes fishing off of Destin in our 22 foot Mako. I had him to the boat about 12 times but I had no one experienced aboard to gaff him. After about 3 hours, my crew hit him in the gill plate with the curve of the flying gaff and he sounded. I gave the rod up and said you wind him in and I will gaff him. They were unable to get him to the boat again and we were running out of fuel. So I hand lined him and turned him and he came to the surface to fight. After about 20 minutes on top, my wireman/novice got the leader and had told him to go to the other side of the boat with it to break him off or if I could I would gaff him. Anyway, the fish jumped I tried to gaff him but he was too quick for me and the gaff hook went around his tail and pulled tight. He was gone with a broken leader and unhooked or uninjured by the gaff and so we got a release. We were so happy to see him go. We made it back to Destin with 2 gallons of fuel.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Flounder Face said:


> Personal best 30 inch King Salmon on 6lb flourocarbon, 39 inch King Salmon on 10lb mono, and 42 inch Bull Red on 15lb braid. Using a 9 1/2 foot St. Croix Legend steelhead rod and a 12 foot browning steelhead rod. It is all I have. If you guys see someone flounder fishing with a 12 foot rod, say hello. I am sure that I will be the only one doing so.


I am fishing for flounder,red,specks with 16.4feet rod .So you are not the only fishing with long rod for flounder.

Please check these links:

http://www.fishingworld.com/News/Read.php?ArtID=000010663

http://www.fishingworld.com/News/Read.php?ArtID=000010715


----------

